# Abbotsford, B.C



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi we are a young family with 3 young children and are trying to find some where to emigrate to in B.C. We really like the look of Kelowna and Kamloops but are wondering if its a bit to far from Vancouver and the bigger cities?? We have been looking at Abbotsford. My husband is a plumbing and heating engineer so obviously would depend on work for him too. Any info would be much appreciated on houses, schools, good family communities???
thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

m field said:


> Hi we are a young family with 3 young children and are trying to find some where to emigrate to in B.C. We really like the look of Kelowna and Kamloops but are wondering if its a bit to far from Vancouver and the bigger cities?? We have been looking at Abbotsford. My husband is a plumbing and heating engineer so obviously would depend on work for him too. Any info would be much appreciated on houses, schools, good family communities???
> thanks


Vancouver is the largest metropolitan centre in BC and while very attractive brings with it traffic tie-ups and very expensive real estate. Victoria is lovely but, of course is on the island and costs of getting on and off add to costs there and housing is also expensive. They are about 4 and 6 hours from Kamloops respectively.
Kelowna and Kamloops are probably the next largest cities in BC. They are both much touted for good climate, lots of summer and winter activities and good quality housing and schools. I've read many good reports from expats who have settled there.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

I now live in Abbotsford. I moved there last year from Vancouver, because housing was more reasonable. It is one of the fastest growing cities in Canada so employment opportunities are good. It has a high crime rate, but that is between 2 rival drug gangs and does not affect ordinary folks. The east portion of the city is the best area, the west the worst. There is good recreation close by. It also has a new state of the art hospital. If you do end up there, feel free to call me 604-575-0911. I winter out in Mexico but I am home by mid May.


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

telcoman said:


> I now live in Abbotsford. I moved there last year from Vancouver, because housing was more reasonable. It is one of the fastest growing cities in Canada so employment opportunities are good. It has a high crime rate, but that is between 2 rival drug gangs and does not affect ordinary folks. The east portion of the city is the best area, the west the worst. There is good recreation close by. It also has a new state of the art hospital. If you do end up there, feel free to call me 604-575-0911. I winter out in Mexico but I am home by mid May.


great thanks for that will give you a call if we do end up there. 
m. field


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

m field said:


> great thanks for that will give you a call if we do end up there.
> m. field


Please do, I will be more than happy to help you out. Or with any other questions for that matter. You might want to click my website link below as well. I am a little lax in keeping it up to date, but I have accumulated a lot of information over the years that is of use to new arrivals. Its hard to find sites that are not trying to sell you something.


----------

